# Well Keeping The Boat



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok went got my 18 foot Boat got it going.Got a 12 foot Wide Bottom Jon I was going to sell.

My wife said why not keep the little Boat to get in Small places where I can't get in with the Big Boat? Ah I think I can get in with the Big Boat.

Well a Neighbor stopped by showed him my Big Boat.Oh it's too Big to use down here on the river.Showed him my little Boat,told him I was thinking of selling it.Oh you won't get anything out of it and it's right size for down here on the river.

Well go back in talk to my wife about selling the Little Boat.Well you price it for this.No I won't get it,it's not worth that.

Go back out.Go back in talk with her.Ok I'm keeping both Boats! Sounds Good to me.

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

have 2 boats myself LOL oh and a canoe


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool, BR! We sold our 1st boat, since we didn't see a need for it once we got the Glasply. However, we do have two dingys, one much bigger than the other one. DH wanted that one for paddling around the bay on a calm day. Eventually, I'd like to get a few kayaks... 

Canoe? We did have one, lost it in a storm a few years ago, and frankly don't miss the tippy thing...would be great if DH didn't think it was funny to tease me by rockin' it. Oh, I got the last laugh when he was real cranky one day, on our way to go crabbing. I gently reminded him it wouldn't be good to be so cranky when we got on the water... A short while later, he walked down the beach, and told me to get in the canoe. I smiled and refused, telling him that he would be getting in first. So, he did, planted a foot not quite where he should have, sent him flying into the water. I burst out laughing...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

lorichristie said:


> Cool, BR! We sold our 1st boat, since we didn't see a need for it once we got the Glasply. However, we do have two dingys, one much bigger than the other one. DH wanted that one for paddling around the bay on a calm day. Eventually, I'd like to get a few kayaks...
> 
> Canoe? We did have one, lost it in a storm a few years ago, and frankly don't miss the tippy thing...would be great if DH didn't think it was funny to tease me by rockin' it. Oh, I got the last laugh when he was real cranky one day, on our way to go crabbing. I gently reminded him it wouldn't be good to be so cranky when we got on the water... A short while later, he walked down the beach, and told me to get in the canoe. I smiled and refused, telling him that he would be getting in first. So, he did, planted a foot not quite where he should have, sent him flying into the water. I burst out laughing...


Yea we've went on a few floats in canoes got to where I didn't care for it.My little Jon Boat is Good in tight places,my poor wife got so scared when i about laid the 18 footer over trying to work in back to the Pickup.

Oh last Float in a Canoe my wife was sick but we had already made reservations.I told her I would be very carful and try not to turn it over.Things went well until we about got to our Take Out,my wife hollers ROCK! But it was too late. I told her how sorry I was.She understood it wasn't my fault.

If we go on Floats now its in a Raft.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

How much does it cost to permit fer moving a "12 foot Wide ":spinsmiley: have to have escorts?:hysterical:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> How much does it cost to permit fer moving a "12 foot Wide ":spinsmiley: have to have escorts?:hysterical:


Had to go back to OP.Ok 12 foot Long.Wide enough for my Big Butt. :hysterical:

big rockpile


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I miss My boat that I had when I was Young and Crazy , Sold it when I got married and started a family .
Rock , If I ever get another one ( I want too, only faster ) I will take You out Water Skiing .
We Used it as a chick magnet and to tow skiers 
A 15 Ft. Checkmate with a 150 Hp. Merc . 
It looked like this
http://checkmate-boats.com/photopost/data/500/Jim1.jpg
But most saw this view
http://www.retroperformancemarine.net/Cap064.jpg
Or this one
http://www.retroperformancemarine.net/IMG_3412.JPG
And I have Police Radar proof It could hit 78 MPH
After spending 4 years in the Coast Guard in SAR in Small Boats I have No Fear of the Water , Not sure if that is a good thing or not ?
Bandit


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bandit said:


> I miss My boat that I had when I was Young and Crazy , Sold it when I got married and started a family .
> Rock , If I ever get another one ( I want too, only faster ) I will take You out Water Skiing .
> We Used it as a chick magnet and to tow skiers
> A 15 Ft. Checkmate with a 150 Hp. Merc .
> ...


My Former BIL had one of them,took it fishing his wife had a fit :hysterical:

Nope the Boats I have are for beating around and Blood and Guts.The 18 Footer I noticed Blood in it the other day from couple Catfish.Just Smiled and said to myself Broke In!

big rockpile


----------

